# Wix, Godaddy Question



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

So i designed a website at Wix for free. I then went to godaddy and bought my domain name. Now i am stuck. is there no way to connect the 2 together and make my site live? thanks!


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

i might have it.


----------



## sierramister (Jan 16, 2011)

Your GoDaddy account has a domain forwarding tab somewhere.  It's been so long since I did it.  There was an option to always keep the address bar as your-domain.com, which I did, so that you wouldn't be able to tell that my website is from webs.com


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

wtf i have to pay wix and godaddy now that i bought godaddy.


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

great so now i have to either build and pay thru godaddy...or go thru wix and get the cheapest upgrade and still have ads.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 16, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> great so now i have to either build and pay thru godaddy...or go thru wix and get the cheapest upgrade and still have ads.



That's what I did  

I totally hear your frustration. I did the exact same thing you did when trying to get my own domain name. Unfortunately, you have to pay for the domain name (which for me was like 20 bucks for a year I think from godaddy) then the subscription per month for Wix. I got the cheapest upgrade just cause I don't have a lot of traffic going to my site right now so for the moment I'm dealing with it. I will upgrade soon enough though to get rid of the ads. If you have problems, go to their wiki page. I was confused but it explains everything so well I had all my issues resolved in no time.


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

damn my godaddy is 50 bucks a year!


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 16, 2011)

bumpylemon said:


> damn my godaddy is 50 bucks a year!



Really? That sucks  I don't remember what I paid but it was like 20 or something. Don't think I paid more than that.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 16, 2011)

You did it all wrong.  You bought hosting too with godaddy?  You are supposed to buy only the domain and point the DNS to wix.


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

this is bull****. i know someone who has a website for 30 bucks total. can i cancel right now? hah


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> You did it all wrong.  You bought hosting too with godaddy?  You are supposed to buy only the domain and point the DNS to wix.



yeah i just saw that. i didnt mean to ****


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

101-1	.COM Domain Name Registration - 1 Year (recurring)		$11.99	$11.99	$.18	1	$10.00	$2.17
Domain: nameCOM
 Show Domains		
* To manage your domain names please go to your "Manage Domains" page. 

42002-1	Hosting - Grid - Economy - Linux - 1 year (recurring)		$47.88	$47.88	$.00	1	$.00	$47.88
Length: 1 Period(s)
* To manage your hosting accounts please go to your "Manage Hosting Accounts" page.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 16, 2011)

well.. why did you buy "Hosting" through godaddy? It should have only costed you around $17 if it is a new registration or only $7 if you transfered it from other registrar.

EDIT:  sorry didnt see your last response


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

just called godaddy. and they refunded me for the hosting hahah. thats awesome


----------



## bumpylemon (Jan 16, 2011)

i love how my model mayham page shows up in google search but not what i just paid 80 bucks for doesnt lol. i added keywords. maybe takes some time...i assume


----------

